# Decipher Craftsman Date Codes



## ToolzRule (Sep 24, 2004)

A few years ago I inherited a woodworking shop and over time I have gone through the various tools and repaired and or replaced various parts and pieces. Most of what I have are the Older Rockwell/Delta variety. However, I have few Craftsman items that I would also like to work on. With this said I would like to know the manufacture date for these various machines but do not know how to decipher the date codes. In most cases I can find the parts online (sears) but not anything date specific. Does anyone know how to read these codes, or know of a place to look for this information?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a tough one. Most parts for the Rockwell and Delta equipment should still be available and you should be able to find them at the DeWalt part site. Since Black & Decker bought out the Pentair group all the Rockwell/PC/Delta parts are now handled along with the B&D parts by DeWalt.
Sears is another story. Your best bet would be to try posting photo's and including model numbers. There is a good chance one of our members owns a similar piece of equipment and might be able to help on this. Good luck!


----------

